# Fallecimiento de El Griego



## homebrew (Dic 24, 2017)

Lamento informar el fallecimiento del amigo y forista *@ELGRIEGO* 
el amigo siempre muy activo en esta comunidad, compartiendo sus opiniones y conocimientos con todos los integrantes del foro .


----------



## Scooter (Dic 24, 2017)

Triste noticia.
Descanse en paz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2017)

​
¿ Tienes mas datos sobre este triste acontecimiento ?​


----------



## juan47 (Dic 24, 2017)

Una gran tristeza 
Espero que el viaje por esta zona, llamada vida, le halla recompensado con grandes tesoros


----------



## homebrew (Dic 24, 2017)

Hola Fogonazo, anoche vi por otra red social donde nos manteníamos en contacto la triste noticia 

saludos


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 24, 2017)

Mi más sentido pésame, cuando desaparece una persona, desaparece un libro.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 24, 2017)

Espantosa noticia para esta comunidad, y para todos los que lo conocieran.

*Mi más sentido pésame.*


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2017)

No tengo palabras para expresar mi tristeza hacia tan querido compañero.
Gracias por todo lo que me has enseñado.
​Descansa en paz amigo
​






Y recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 24, 2017)

Buenas tardes.

Es un día agridulce, la noticia del último viaje de tan querido compañero empaña la felicidad que embriaga el aire navideño.

Allá donde estés recibe nuestro cariño, no te olvidaremos compañero.

Descansa en Paz.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 24, 2017)

Buen viaje compañero descansa en paz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2017)

Que tristeza inesperada.
Descansá en paz, griego, y que el señor guie tu alma en este nuevo camino.


----------



## chclau (Dic 24, 2017)

Que gran perdida para el grupo...

D.E.P.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Dic 24, 2017)

La pucha! Que en paz descanse.


----------



## mari0mto (Dic 24, 2017)

Gran pérdida, de una persona que deja mucho conocimiento, mi más sentido pésame


----------



## cuervobrujo (Dic 24, 2017)

Me acabo de enterar, por el grupo del,Whatsap.. y no caia..
Triste noticia.. se lo va a extrañar en el foro.. ya no vamos a tener sus buenos dias coloridos,..y sus me gusta ,todas las mañanas.en el Arenero....
Que Descanse en Paz. Don griego.. y mi mas sentido pesame a la familia, de un gran forista.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 24, 2017)

Asombrosa noticia! Su carisma, y predisposición para compartir, dejó buenas huellas. Espero haya podido  alcanzar sus metas. 
Hay una promesa que dice: 

Entonces Jesús le dijo: —Yo soy la resurrección y la vida. El que cree en mí vivirá, aunque muera; y todo el que vive y cree en mí no morirá jamás. ¿Crees esto?
Juan 11:25-26

Hasta siempre Amigo. Amén.


----------



## palurdo (Dic 24, 2017)

Me acabo de enterar hace un momento. Lo siento mucho, es una gran pérdida para todos. La verdad es que no esperas recibir una noticia así en unas fechas como estas, y a veces se nos olvida que detrás de un nick, hay una persona en carne y hueso.Es triste que tengamos que recordarlo de esta manera pero él no querría que estuviéramos tristes. Así que propongo que desde el foro de alguna manera se le haga un homenaje. Va por tí, ELGRIEGO.






Edit: Perdonad que en este tema no dé ningún "me gusta", este es un tema que nunca me hubiera gustado que ocurriese.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 24, 2017)

Qué lastima. Paz en su tumba y consuelo a su familia y amigos.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 24, 2017)

Hola.

Descansa en paz GRIEGO.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shevchenko (Dic 24, 2017)

Una gran pérdida, un excelente amigo, siempre recordaremos a Don Driego


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 24, 2017)

Una gran pérdida para la comunidad.

Descansa en paz compañero.


----------



## crimson (Dic 24, 2017)

Me sumo a la tristeza, el rincón de radio en el Foro ya no va a ser el mismo. Mis condolencias a los familiares y que en paz descanses, amigo el Griego.  73's C


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 24, 2017)

Lamentable noticia ., me pone muy triste​ Pero como dicen por aca ., detras de un NICK ., esta una persona de carne y hueso​ Y este SEÑOR con todas las letras (y bien grande)​ Reflejaba ., lo que seguro era como persona : amable ., alegre ., servicial y sobre todo colaboraba en lo que podia ., repartiendo experiencia y solidaridad​ Se nos va un gran libro lleno de sabiduria ., y para aquellos que no tuvieron la suerte de compartirlo ., les digo que se perdieron algo muy bueno​ Mi mas sentido pesame a los familiares​


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 24, 2017)

Descanza en paz EL GRIEGO, siempre extrañare tus acostumbradas felicitaciones de cumpleaños que solo tu entendias, me invade una profunda tristeza al ver este tipo de mensajes y mas aun de una persona tan especial con toda la comunidad del foro en general.

Paz en tu tumba, mi mas sentido pesame para tus familiares, exortanos con tu conocimiento desde los cielos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 24, 2017)

¿como fue de que murio?

caramba estas noticias dejan conmocionado a solo unas horas de navidad


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2017)

Que lamentable noticia!!!!! peor en estas fechas, una gran persona y una parte de esta comunidad..... se ha ido......


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 24, 2017)

Que triste noticia, hace poco había conversado con el... Que Dios lo tenga en su Santa Gloria. Paz a sus restos...


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 24, 2017)

Mis condolencias, que Dios le tenga en su gloria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2017)

Ups  , que tristeza che . . .  ¡ Que pérdida ! , me quedé sin palabras


----------



## Lolo71 (Dic 24, 2017)

lamentable perdida primero como persona por su familia y como compañero del foro tambien.aunque no le conoci mucho siempre repartiendo saludos. saludos compañero desde donde este compañero griego.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 24, 2017)

Una gran atenuación entre nosotros. QDEP


----------



## Indalecio13 (Dic 24, 2017)

Aunque nunca contacte directamente con el, si que he leído algunos de sus comentarios y es una persona que se echara de menos.
"La muerte no es sino una transición mas en el camino a la plena sabiduría...". Feliz viaje y gracias por lo que nos dejas.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 25, 2017)

R.I.P  may his Soul rest in peace.


----------



## djmyky (Dic 25, 2017)

Me apena esta noticia  pues el más que nada impartía sus conocimientos sin empatia recuerdo que decía que nos llevamos para otra vida....  Pues la afición  por la rf y el espíritu de seguir en ello  siento como a  vivido y emocionarse cuando La cosas salian bien  esa alegría al ver las agujas del testera levantando  potencia   es una triste noticia  gracias griego por tus consejos y experiencia  me apena todo tengo hasta un nudo en la garganta ....... Descansa en paz  griego


----------



## Omar A (Dic 25, 2017)

Triste lo de El Griego, me acuerdo haber leido post suyos, siempre aportaba con educacion y respeto. Descanse en paz.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 25, 2017)

Descansa en paz compañero


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 25, 2017)

Que triste noticia una gran persona, siempre nos saludaba con una forma única, una  perdida muy grande para todos, desajara un enorme vacío, descanse en paz  amigo


----------



## jorger (Dic 25, 2017)

Al igual que otros compañeros, nunca tuve contacto directo con él. Pero sus posts, explicaciones, educación y sinceridad eran dignos de ver. Debió ser una gran persona sin duda alguna.
Que descanses, amigo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 25, 2017)

Una noticia triste, me encontré con él en un par de hilos.

Q.E.P.D.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 25, 2017)

El siempre le daba un me gusta con todo el corazón, no volver a leer sus grandes opiniones tan sabias y acertadas es tan triste, se que todos en algún momento nos llegara el día de partir, perdonad me entro una gran tristeza y nostálgica.

Hasta siempre mi buen amigo.


----------



## marcelocg (Dic 25, 2017)

Lamento esta gran perdida, la verdad un gran compañero del foro, atento y servicial con los que emprendíamos un proyecto, tratando de sacarnos varias veces de la ignorancia... El mas sentido pésame y condolencias a la familia suya y a esta gran familia del Foro de Electrónica que siente la partida sin aviso de quien fue y sera El Griego.-


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 25, 2017)

Que lamentable noticia la perdida de tan excelente persona, que descances en paz.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 25, 2017)

Pues... minutos ha que me enteré del asunto, por el comentario de la compañera Sophia en el arenero, luego de lo cual llequé a este apartado para confirmar la realidad del asunto.

Si de alguna manera logran contactar a la familia, por favor, unan mis cindolencias a las de todos aquello que han posteado aquí...

Requiescant in pacem... Compañero de la vida.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 25, 2017)

Nefasta noticia... descanse en Paz compañero.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 26, 2017)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, anoche vi por otra red social donde nos manteníamos en contacto la triste noticia
> 
> saludos



¿Podrías agregar(de ser posible) los datos de esa otra red social a la que aludes, y si es posible ponerse en contacto con su familia?

Creo que sería grato para sus deudos, recibir las condolencias de nuestro grupo, porque como dije en otro tópico, deben ignorar la repercución que ha tenido su pérdida en el foro.

Y lo trascendente que ha sido su intervención en el mismo, a lo largo de los años.

*PD:*

Gracias Homebrew.

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=Carlos Alberto Gomez Franco


----------



## Nepper (Dic 26, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> ¿Podrías agregar(de ser posible) los datos de esa otra red social a la que aludes, y si es posible ponerse en contacto con su familia?
> 
> Creo que sería grato para sus deudos, recibir las condolencias de nuestro grupo, porque como dije en otro tópico, deben ignorar la repercución que ha tenido su pérdida en el foro.
> 
> Y lo trascendente que ha sido su intervención en el mismo, a lo largo de los años.


Estoy de acuerdo con la idea, seria muy grato hacerle saber a la familia que hay otros lugares donde el griego era muy querido.

La inmortalidad esta en el recuerdo.

Griego, no te vamos a olvidar!

Saludos!

Nepper.

Enviado desde mi Motorola C200 mediante Netscape


----------



## homebrew (Dic 26, 2017)

Para recordar al amigo Carlos Alberto Gomez Franco 
" el griego " que partio hacia la eternidad.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 26, 2017)

Triste.  Lo conocí solo por su actividad en el foro, era una gran persona y un gran colaborador.


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 26, 2017)

Es una pena, descansa en paz El Griego, mis condolencias a su familia y seres queridos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola a todos , terrible noticia , solamente ahora que estoy sapendo una ves que estuve lejos del acesso a Internet desde viernes (22/12/17)     
!Que descanse en Paz Don Driego , seguramente estas en un lugar mucho mejor que nosotros puebres mortales!.
Mi sinseros sentimentos a familia en momento tan doloroso!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fercon (Dic 26, 2017)

Descanse en Paz y hasta la vista


----------



## Kebra (Dic 26, 2017)

Una pena. No cruzamos muchas palabras, pero recuerdo haberlo leído.Como dijo el gran Borges:

*La muerte es una vida vivida. La vida es una muerte que viene.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección virtual del saudoso Don ElGriego : https://plus.google.com/u/0/114608221593112371527.
Intentare contactar la familia para decir mi sentimentos (condolencias)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola GRIEGO, no te olvidaremos.... no te olvides de nosotros

Muchos Saludos Amigo


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 26, 2017)

mis condolencias amigo "el griego", gracias por tanto y mil gracias por ayudarme con mis preguntas y ser el motor inspirador para el RF, Dios lo tenga en su gloria y seria bueno dalre las condolencias a su familia.

una gran perdida para el foro. adiós amigo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 26, 2017)

descansa en paz compañero


----------



## 1024 (Dic 27, 2017)

Una autentica desgracia, lo conocí solo por la actividad en el foro, aun así fue un honor compartir letras contigo ELGRIEGO.


----------



## lucasneuquen99 (Dic 27, 2017)

descansa en paz y condolencias para la familia, que alguien les pueda mostrar esto a su familia así pueden ver que mucha gente de este foro lo quería, no lo pude conocer pero buen viaje.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 27, 2017)

Quedé espantosamente mudo al saber esta amarga noticia. Lamentable perder de manera tan inesperada a un colega, amigo y activo colaborador de esta gran comunidad... Me desayuné con esta pésima noticia.

Mis sinceras condolencias para sus familiares y cercanos, pero sobre todo para todos los compañeros que alcanzaron a llenarse de sus conocimientos, sabiduría y compromiso.

Vuele alto querido compañero El Griego, QEPD.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Dic 27, 2017)

Lamento la partida de un activo colaborador de este foro. Abrazo afectuoso a sus amigos y familiares.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 28, 2017)

Lamentable perdida. Un tipo que siempre nos aportó muchísimo. Tuve la posibilidad de hablar telefónicamente con él y en verdad muy cordial, predispuesto y desinteresado. Se que a todos nos invade la tristeza, y por favor, si logran contactar a la familia, háganle saber lo importante y querido que fue para todos nosotros.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 29, 2017)

Una lástima, sus aportes fueron siempre excelentes.
D.E.P


----------



## pppppo (Dic 30, 2017)

Pase por aca no se cuantas veces, y la verdad ni se me ocurren las palabras precisas, te dedico esas bondiolas a la parrilla de domingo y su ceremonia .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2017)

Griego , estás entre los que voy a brindar en silencio ésta noche ! Salut !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2017)

Don Driego , este donde estuver ojala pueda monitorar y iluminar nuestras  platicas Radiofrequentes por aca (Foro).      
Que Dios te mantenga en un maravilloso lugar descançando por toda la eternidad!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 31, 2017)

Esta tarde, antes de la vorágine del festejo, me acordé de Don Griego.
En la cena recordé a mi querida hermanita.

Son muchos los que nos dejan y dejan un vacío en nuestro corazoncito.
Nos queda el consuelo de nuestra fé, por pequeña que sea, que nos hace pensar que nos están vigilando y velando por nosotros.

Se te añora Griego, nos has dejado en una época en que cala hondo.
Pon al día las comunicaciones de allá arriba  .

Saliudos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 31, 2017)

homebrew dijo:


> Lamento informar el fallecimiento del amigo y forista *@ELGRIEGO*
> el amigo siempre muy activo en esta comunidad, compartiendo sus opiniones y conocimientos con todos los integrantes del foro .



Que mál , me caía bien, muy alegre y de buen sentido del humor, de vez en cuando bromee con él, como hace tiempo que no entro, recién me entero. Q.E. P. D.
Espero que quede en la memoria del foro para siempre


----------



## oswald (Ene 1, 2018)

DIOS lo tenga en su santa gloria


----------



## Yaqui (Ene 7, 2018)

No lo conocí mucho, pero si lo tengo en la mente por que su proyecto "Amplificador de 50mW para TX de Fm mp3 , O!!! que hacer una tarde fria y lluviosa." fue el primer amplificador rf que hice y funcionó de maravilla, nunca le agradecí por compartir su conocimiento, ni modo ahora formas parte del todo. QPD


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 10, 2018)

Que triste noticia... Un gran compañero del foro con un conocimiento importantísimo.
Que en paz descanses Griego, hasta siempre.


----------



## RIKYLEO (Ene 15, 2018)

Lamento mucho la pérdida, alguien con mucho conocimiento, mi sentido pésame.


----------



## asterión (Ene 17, 2018)

Acabo de enterarme de la triste noticia. =(
Que Dios lo tenga en su gloria


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 18, 2018)




----------



## Rorschach (Ene 19, 2018)

Siento mucho la muerte de El Griego, una pérdida importante para nuestra comunidad. 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 13, 2018)

Por cuestiones laborales y de estudios, me ausenté mucho tiempo.
Hoy vuelvo al foro y me entero la mala noticia, un colega se nos ha ido,
solo nos queda su memoria, compartiendo sus conocimientos y buena onda.

Sé que como ha sido una gran persona, en este momento estará mejor.
Mi más profundo pésame para todos sus allegados.

Un  gran abrazo a donde quiera que esté.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2018)

Hola a todos ,asi que tome conocimento desa terrible noticia  jo enbiei una carta de condolencias a la familia pero aun no recebi cualquer respuesta .    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## paito (Feb 16, 2018)

Fué una persona que hizo grandes aporte a la comunidad.
Griego, Descansa en Paz


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Feb 22, 2018)

wow ......    :O         .....................
.................


----------



## ojotec (Mar 4, 2018)

Pérdida importante.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 11, 2018)

Descanse en paz
Mi mas sentido pésame


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2018)

Hola a todos , hoy por la mañana recebi en mi casa la carta de condolencias que enbie a la familia de Don Elgriego , segun los Correos locales no habia nadie en su casa para recebir esa carta .
Despues de varias tentativas de entrega sin ezicto muy prolijamente lo Correos Argentino enbioula de vuelta para mi casa.
Quizaz los familiares de Don Elgriego canbiaram de residencia despues de su muerte .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## laserfm (Nov 21, 2018)

Después de mucho tiempo visite la página y me entero de tan triste noticia, descansa en paz compañero El griego.


----------



## Goomba (Dic 11, 2018)

Llevo tiempo sin entrar al foro y me encuentro con esta noticia.
Descanse en paz, gracias por todo lo que nos aportaste.


----------



## jose luiz figueredo (Ene 9, 2019)

Mis sinceros sentimientos hacia los miembros de la familia de nuestra compañero ...

Meus sincero sentimentos aos  familiares do nosso companheiro...


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Jun 23, 2020)

DEP.


----------



## Dircio (May 5, 2021)

Descansa amigo EL GRIEGO.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 15, 2021)

Buscando por esto lados me tome con este hilo.

Descansa en paz Marplatense hermoso, un gran tipo nos quedamos debiendo las facturas del cafe. Dios te guarde en la gloria Griego u.u


----------

